# The last leg of our journey together



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Hemangio suspected
About 3 weeks ago two more lumps showed up. One near his shoulder and one at the base of his tail near his anus. I took him in so his vet could look at them and she scheduled a surgeon to come in to remove them this past Friday to send them out for biopsy.
A week prior to surgery, he had developed a gag like cough about once or twice a day at random times. And at odd times short spurts of breathlessness.
A 1/2 hour after dropping him off on Fri. I had remembered something Magwart had written of about a new vaccine in trial stage that uses a dog’s own cancer cells to tailor it as a vaccine to target that cancer, so I called the front desk and asked her to immediately get message to the surgeon to take extra tissue samples of each and save it in case that procedure is a viable option for him. She said she would get the message to her right away.
Another 1/2 hr goes by and the surgeon calls. xrays, showed a mass in his lungs and something “a Shadow” showing on his spleen. She would not proceed with surgery as it could/would make things worse. So no biopsy. Instead she set up an appointment next Friday for an ultra sound with a specialist.
we headed home and that is when the ice hit the windshield.

My general vet was not in last Fri so I got a call from her first thing this morning. She looked at everything and was able to clarify a lot more. I was under the impression is was just one mass. She told me it is through out his lungs and with what else was seen pretty certain it is Hemangio. 
She told me two of her dogs died of the disease and one whose lungs looked liked my boy’s. We discussed as much as we could until she had to start her day. I will be taking him in for the ultra sound unless he declines rapidly. His blood work looks good for now, no anemia. His appetite is still good. He Is a little lethargic but still goes for walks. Sometimes I think he is in a little pain gets the glassy stare, a little whining. I wont let it continue if he starts to show more.

It’s a matter of quality now, until it’s time to send him over. My wonderful vet will be there to help. As she said, “We are a team”. 

He is still with us and as heart hurt as I am, I will not let him suffer and see my sorrow if I can help it.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope your remaining days with him are full of good times and great memories.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

It’s pouring right now or we would be out right now. I need it to snow. I want him to be able to play in the snow one more time. 

Thank you for your thoughts I deeply appreciate it. I just can’t bring myself to hit the like button. It seems wrong under the circumstances. I hope all will understand.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The should be a sad button. I am feeling your pain. Be strong for him and love him. I know you do.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

These are always hard times. You just have to do what you feel is best for the dog.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I hope it snows for you both I am so sorry


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I hope you get snow, and make some more memories.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Kind thoughts for you both and wishing for snow.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I am so so sorry! This is always so hard!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

These posts always hurt me as well. Thank you for preparing to make the right choice for him.
Til we all meet again ....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Hoping for snow. Peace and love to you both.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

Heartandsoul said:


> Hemangio suspected
> About 3 weeks ago two more lumps showed up. One near his shoulder and one at the base of his tail near his anus. I took him in so his vet could look at them and she scheduled a surgeon to come in to remove them this past Friday to send them out for biopsy.
> A week prior to surgery, he had developed a gag like cough about once or twice a day at random times. And at odd times short spurts of breathlessness.
> A 1/2 hour after dropping him off on Fri. I had remembered something Magwart had written of about a new vaccine in trial stage that uses a dog’s own cancer cells to tailor it as a vaccine to target that cancer, so I called the front desk and asked her to immediately get message to the surgeon to take extra tissue samples of each and save it in case that procedure is a viable option for him. She said she would get the message to her right away.
> ...


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

May there be snow. I am always saddened to read these posts. I wish you strength.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I never like seeing another post in this category. I’m so sorry I hope it snows for you both and his final days/weeks are happy ones.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm so sorry. Going through this is so heartbreaking. Wishing you peace, comfort, and another snow to enjoy together.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Every moment you have is so precious. This cancer is a thief that steals far too many good dogs. Sending good thoughts, for you both.

Get someone to take some pictures this week, while he's still okay -- by that I mean pictures of the two of you _together_, not just of the dog. You'll be glad to have them someday when you see the love in his eyes looking at you in the picture. Trust me on that.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry, and hope you do get snow. Does he like icecream? Maybe you can share one together.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We never have enough time do we? Peace be with you as you take this last journey with him.💔


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

So very sorry, wishing the best for both of you


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

It looks like the collective power of snowfall wishes has been heard. Snow is starting tomorrow night and continuing til late afternoon Thurs. he should be well enough to play in it. So very thankful to everyone.

Magwart, I will have pictures taken of us both. He was looking at me last night more than usual with the softest expressive looks I’ve ever seen in him and his normal soft eyes are amazing so it was special. I told him to let me know when it is time and he looked away like “not yet”. I told him “I know not yet.”
That may sound like dark inappropriate humor but he and I have been pretty straight with each other throughout the years And he knows what I mean.

A wonderful walk around a beautiful park with a small waterfall this morning. Added in a couple of hides to search. He’s been napping since we got home. There is some wheezing when he takes a deep breath but not always.

I emailed and asked for copies of his xrays. I want to see them and gave her an update on him.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry. I’m hoping that snow comes for you. Peace to both of you.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm sorry. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

He looks so good in those pictures! He still has a sparkle in his eye!
Praying you'll have a few days/weeks to enjoy his company. Nothing is certain with hemangio - my pup's grand-sire was doing so well after the initial bleed that his owner decided to opt for surgery. Alas, it was far too late - the vet euthanized him on the table. 😢


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I may choose this to be my last update of bad news of my boy. .It’s just to hard to write and for others too hard to read. I’ll still be on and write good stuff as they occur. The vet emailed the xrays of his lungs. it looks like a snow storm going on in there. I spoke to his vet tonight to verify how I was interpreting it. Also tonight I found two new pea sized lumps on his body. One on his head and one on his right shoulder.

Friday we go in for an ultrasound to see if the spleen is the primary site. He is still eating but he doesn’t bother getting up to supervise the prep work like he always did. He will just stay where he is laying until it’s in his dish. This is a new behavior. I miss his supervision. He’s still enjoying his walks. Dragged Dh down town tonight. Sacked out as soon as he got home. He has got amazing heart.

@Sunsilver, I’ve read far to many stories on here of beloved companions passing on the table. I won’t put him through surgery because of that high possibility. His vet agrees. My boy does still have the sparkle mostly when his mind is active.

It just started snowing so by morning I will be able to short throw a couple snow balls for him. 🙂. It will be a good day.

Thank you to all again for the good thoughts, prayers and wishes.


----------

